# Critical Skills Visa issued



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Application submitted: 19 August at VFS Edinburgh office

Passport arrived via courier 22 September

5 year visa issued with condition of work in the Geological Sciences category

Needless to say I'm over the moon!


----------



## DMO (Sep 4, 2016)

Congrats!!arty:arty:arty:


----------

